# Radio for 1965 GTO



## rns2go (Nov 30, 2010)

My husband and I recently purchased a 1965 GTO. Although mostly restored, the radio is not the original and is dead. I would LOVE to find a replacement AM/FM for him for Christmas.
(Found one on EBAY a couple of weeks ago that was listed for 900+ dollars.)
I can't afford to spend that much on a radio...does anyone have any ideas, or one that is not quite so pricey that they would part with?
Thanks so much!
RE


----------



## xconcepts (Jan 4, 2009)

You could have that radio redone with updated internal parts. I believe I went through classicradio.com and had it redone for about 400. They added FM and an aux input. I have the manual in the car that I can get you the company I went with if you want it.


----------



## Instg8ter (Sep 28, 2010)

try retrosound, watch the pop up adds above the forum they are sight sponsor, it's up there right now on mine


----------



## geeteeohguy (Feb 2, 2008)

I agree with the above two posts....if you want a genuine '65 am-fm, expect to pay between 700-1200 dollars. They weren't commonly ordered when new, and are hard to find. I have the working am-fm that I removed from my '67....the stock '60's technology really isn't that great. Mine sounds better now with a cheapie Sony am-fm. Save your $$$ and get much better reception and sound quality with a retrofitted radio.


----------



## 68greengoat (Sep 15, 2005)

I plan on going with the Alpine, or similar, in the glovebox route.......


----------



## Instg8ter (Sep 28, 2010)

retro stereo's are nice but for the price you can get an AM for the dash and put a nice system in the glovebox. I like my music and hate AM/FM radio for the most part, so put kenwood in glovebox with duble din faceplate and a 7 band EQ in the 1/2 din slot, 4x6 fronts behind kickpanel vent screens, and made back speaker box that bolts under package tray so i did'nt have to carve it up for speakers 6x9 3ways in the corners and a 8" sub in center hole, useing 1/4" headliner as tray covering. in the console box is radio remote and dock for I-phone. when i close the boxes you can't tell it has anything in it other than AM single front speaker....which still works, wait until i figure out how to work the volume from the 100Watt per channel AM radio...LOL, 

1966 Tempest pictures by instg8ter - Photobucket


----------



## 68greengoat (Sep 15, 2005)

Instg8ter said:


> retro stereo's are nice but for the price you can get an AM for the dash and put a nice system in the glovebox. I like my music and hate AM/FM radio for the most part, so put kenwood in glovebox with *duble din faceplate *and a 7 band EQ in the 1/2 din slot, 4x6 fronts behind kickpanel vent screens, and made back speaker box that bolts under package tray so i did'nt have to carve it up for speakers 6x9 3ways in the corners and a 8" sub in center hole, useing 1/4" headliner as tray covering. in the console box is radio remote and dock for I-phone. when i close the boxes you can't tell it has anything in it other than AM single front speaker....which still works, wait until i figure out how to work the volume from the 100Watt per channel AM radio...LOL,
> 
> 1966 Tempest pictures by instg8ter - Photobucket


What the heck is that? Something you bought?


----------



## Instg8ter (Sep 28, 2010)

actually Green it is a one and a half din, din is the standard stereo opening size, the half din is the EQ slim slot (came with block off plate), are made for covering up hacked and odd installs. had to trim off an 1/8 inch in height to make it go in snug, buddy is making a diamond plate box to fill in the side


----------



## rns2go (Nov 30, 2010)

Thanks to everyone for their advice...some great ideas!


----------



## daveh70 (Sep 4, 2008)

There's a thread on this forum on a pretty good repo radio for the 66 (which I used on my '67 and liked) right here:
http://www.gtoforum.com/f83/reproduction-radio-fyi-30107/#post248939

Since yours isn't the original, I wouldn't bother gutting and restoring that one. Either save and buy the reproduction (if it would fit) or look in Hemmings and the like and find an original. That's what I would do.


----------

